#ubuntu-ae 2011-06-29
 * nlsthzn waves
#ubuntu-ae 2011-06-30
<nlsthzn> long night coming to close, cheers all
#ubuntu-ae 2011-07-03
<nlsthzn> bassem: hey... I was trying to change the topic but I seem unable to take ops... any reason why?
